# Recommendations for movies



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Now with the projector up and a night alone for the wife and I, anyone have a suggestion for a movie that is feast for the eyes or ears. Something that is a cinematic wonder or aural bombardment? Are there movies that you watch over and over or are your go to when showing off your system?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

There's some scenes in Eagle Eye that sound great its a little older movie but I really enjoy it


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For audio, I think The Hunger Games really gives a 7.x speaker system a great workout. Also, I watched Looper last night, and I turned my head at least three times because of surround usage.

Visually, I tend to gravitate to animated movies for color pop - the Lorax is one I have watched a couple times because it just has so many different colors popping off the screen. Tangled is a good one too....

For low end, try Dredd. It is a bit on the violent side, but the THRUM-THRUM that happens during the movie is quite a treat.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Or you could never go wrong with Tron  ... Great recommendation with Lorax the colors are great


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I had thought about Tron, as the LFE is great and the sound track by Daft Punk is cool. I had not thought about the Lorax, but good choice.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

U571 is always fun with a good sub. Tron Legacy is also, but a little LFE heavy, but who cares. 25th Anniversary of Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Concerts is well done. Unstoppable has good LFE. Ghost Protocol, any of the later Bond movies as well. Just got a copy of Flight, but won't see it until tonight. The colors on Avatar are really nice. Iron Man has lots of LFE. And when she comes back home, put in Il Divo Live in Barcelona.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Battleship


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I second dredd. How about master and commander


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Transformers: Dark of the Moon
Brave
Battle: Los Angeles
Dredd
Tron Legacy Fo Sho!!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Want to watch a movie that stretch your audio system and give a great picture?

Hanna


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I doubt many people have it but The Art of Flight is excellent. Stunning video and also an outstanding soundtrack. It's one of my go to's for showing off the setup.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

JBrax said:


> I doubt many people have it but The Art of Flight is excellent. Stunning video and also an outstanding soundtrack. It's one of my go to's for showing off the setup.


Sounds way cool. I'll have to get that.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If an animated flick will do, I watched Rango (Johnny Depp) recently and got such a kick out of it that it is the first thing I mention these days when someone asks for a recommendation. Second-to-none animation, dialogue and story line that had me rolling, even a great chase scene.

Have fun with that home theater.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> Sounds way cool. I'll have to get that.


You won't be disappointed. It's basically the Red Bull sponsored snowboard team and they travel all over the globe to amazing locations and are dropped from a helicopter. I'm not into snowboarding but after watching it I was in awe.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I doubt many people have it but The Art of Flight is excellent. Stunning video and also an outstanding soundtrack. It's one of my go to's for showing off the setup.


The soundtrack is stellar ..great movie


----------

